# What Do You Think Of This



## Riaz (4/12/13)

howsit guys

so im settling for this setup- let me know what you think

ego slb + igo L

thoughts? advice? 

much appreciated


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/12/13)

I dont know enough about the igo to be honest, the SLB is a great little battery for its price point though


----------



## iPWN (4/12/13)

It will work but just remember to keep your ohm's above the minimum limit for the SLB , correct me if i am wrong but it should be 1.2 ish ohm's.

To get the most out of your Igo L i would suggest using it on a mech mod with quality AW or Efest IMR 18650 10 amp batt's or even the 30amp efest's if you plan on going super low ohm's .

Perfect atty for me on the SLB would be a Kanger Protank2 mini. HTH


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

I totally agree with iPWN. Also bear in mind that the Igo-L is a dripper, so you have to have a bottle of juice at hand to drip from time to time. It is a very good dripper though.


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

+1 on the igo-l. it's what i will be getting as my first dripper. not hard on the wallet and loads of rave reviews for it all over the web. good stuff


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

im taking this step into the world of vv/vw and dripping

bare in mind i dont have any experience in this, so this will be my first.

i think its a good starting point?

ive read great reviews on the igo, and it being a great start for beginners.

then after seeing gizmos review on the slb, i decided to take that battery.

as a side note, im buying this for my birthday LOL, so it will have to wait till the 10th of december.

my wife doesnt want anything to do with me and my vaping so this will be my present to myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/13)

Great stuff and good luck riaz

I am also keen on getting the igo

Where are you going to get it from? Who stocks it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

Hmmm are you chasing clouds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Great stuff and good luck riaz
> 
> I am also keen on getting the igo
> 
> Where are you going to get it from? Who stocks it?


 
im getting the igo from fast tech and the slb from skyblue.

i no the igo will only arrive sometime next year, but ive got my pro tank to use on the slb so long.



eviltoy said:


> Hmmm are you chasing clouds?


 
a little of both- clouds and TH, why do you ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

Chasing clouds then get a mech mod. You going to get one eventually in any case

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/12/13)

Would the mech mod only help in chasing clouds eviltoy?
Surely it will have an effect on Throat hit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/13)

Good luck with the orders Riaz !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Would the mech mod only help in chasing clouds eviltoy?
> Surely it will have an effect on Throat hit?


With a dripper TH is more pronounced thats why most drop the nic level when they drip. In my opinion you will never get the same results as a mech mod with a mechanical device with a dripper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Chasing clouds then get a mech mod. You going to get one eventually in any case


 
you know how it goes, this road NEVER ends!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

LOL I only roll mech mods now less hassle and you can build alles with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> LOL I only roll mech mods now less hassle and you can build alles with it


 
i will get there eventually LOL

one of the other reasons im getting the elect mod is because i can use that to check the ohms of the coils im going to start building also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

ohm meter works better cos you can use it as a base to build on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> ohm meter works better cos you can use it as a base to build on


 
whats the difference between using an ohms meter as apposed to the one built in on the slb?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

ohm meter is a good comfortable base to build on and gives you the exact ohm reading

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> ohm meter is a good comfortable base to build on


 
sorry for all the questions, but what exactly do u mean by this?

have you experienced a difference in readings between the ohms reader and an elect mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

You get a more accurate reading yes. My svd use to be .3 off. When you rebuild a attomiser its quite crap building it on a mod as a base its easier to build when its screwed onto a ohm reader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> You get a more accurate reading yes. My svd use to be .3 off. When you rebuild a attomiser its quite crap building it on a mod as a base its easier to build when its screwed onto a ohm reader


 
why do u rebuild the atty on the mod? or on a base?

why not build it separately and connect to the mod afterwards to check the ohms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

lol that just gave away that you have never build a rebuildable yet. its a pain to do it without it screwed somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

yes bru, this would be my first

is it that obvious LOL

thats why i have you guys here to help and guide me thru the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

if you want to try out dripping and you have a protank ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/13)

Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/12/13)

My ohm meter from skyblue gives a static reading every time. always the same. The reader inside the svd sometimes gives different readings. NOt saying the svd is bad, but it does seem to vary virth about 0.1 ohm every 3rd reading or so.


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

i think i still want to go with a vv/vw mod that does ohm readings, even if it might be slighly less accurate. not that hardcore yet where i will want super accurate readings. as long as i know a coil will be around a certain ohmage all is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

denizenx said:


> if you want to try out dripping and you have a protank ...




omg, never thought of doing this LOL

what next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

what next?  you could spend a bunch of bucks on one of these





or wait a few months until i make a bunch of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

what exactly am i looking at LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

510 threaded base stand for displaying your carto's/rda's and also as a base to build coils on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Riaz said:


> sorry for all the questions, but what exactly do u mean by this?
> 
> have you experienced a difference in readings between the ohms reader and an elect mod?


Riaz - I have used my Vamo for quite a time to measure the resistance of coils. Did get the ohm meter from Skyblue recently so could compare - the Vamo is more than accurate enough for our purpose, but rounds it off to 1 decimal point, whilst the ohm meter gives 2 decimal points, e.g. 0.8 on the Vamo and 0.85 on the meter. Just make sure from Skyblue that the SLB can measure below 1 ohm. I know the Provari does not power below 1.2 ohms, but also does not measure below 1.2 ohms. I agree with Eviltoy that the ohm meter does provide a great base to build coils on, but is a nice to have not a necessity if you have a VV/VW device that can measure resistance. It is, however, a must to be able to measure resistance if you build your own coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Riaz said:


> yes bru, this would be my first
> 
> is it that obvious LOL
> 
> thats why i have you guys here to help and guide me thru the way


Absolutely, and I hope we are getting there. Again, I think everyone will agree VV/VW devices are usually accurate enough for the purposes of the vast majority of vapers. When you go below around 0.4 ohms accuracy does become important, but chances are you will never play around there, and if you want to, you will then get an ohm meter. I have used an old cigarette snuffer for a long time as base - basically something with a hole in the middle for the connector to go in so your atty is stable.


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

skyblue are sold out on the SLB 

please tell me you getting more in stock by next week!


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

Its your takdier to get a mech mod lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Its your takdier to get a mech mod lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
LMIMC

i finally decided on an upgrade, and now its out of stock.

now i have to go back to the drawing boards.

which do u recommend eviltoy? how is the k100?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

K100 is mooi because you a bra you can get my kts for 150

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> K100 is mooi because you a bra you can get my kts for 150
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
send me pics pls

riaz0606@gmail.com or zero82two 1nine1 five9one


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> K100 is mooi because you a bra you can get my kts for 150
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


How does one become a "bra"? Seems some advantages there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

always wanted to be a bra, get to snuggle boobies the entire day AND stay warm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

denizenx said:


> always wanted to be a bra, get to snuggle boobies the entire day AND stay warm


 
LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

Lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

Btw mailed you riaz

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Btw mailed you riaz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
didnt get ur email bru

its not the letter o ne, its the number zero

so riaz0606@gmail.com


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

Yup I mos mailed you before check spam

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Yup I mos mailed you before check spam
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
nothing bru


----------



## Riaz (10/12/13)

so it turns out the wifey secretly bought me a brand spanking new EGO SLB.

i couldnt wait to get to work this morning to open it up and try it.

i my igo l is on its way from FT, so ill be using it with the protank in the mean while.

what VV and VW is safe to start with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/12/13)

Ow gespoil and slamat


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

Congrats, Riaz. You have the best wife! Remember, pictures or it did not happen. Have not vaped a VV/VW device for a long time, but think starting at about 5 Watts going to around 8 Watts should be ok.


----------



## Riaz (10/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Ow gespoil and slamat


 
thanks bru


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/13)

8-9w is fine. Protanks cant handle high wattage.


----------



## Riaz (10/12/13)

so seeing that im new with this device, what exactly should i be expecting to be different with the slb compared to the regular ego battery?

im playing around with the voltage and wattage but not tasting anything different LOL


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/13)

More vapor production mainly.


----------



## Riaz (11/12/13)

hi guys

ok so i get what the variable voltage does, but what does the variable wattage do?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/12/13)

Quick explanation would be voltage is what controls the level of heat coming to your coil compared to your resistance to create wattage, which is power.
A simpler explanation would be think of VV as a manual car and VW as an auto car. With VV you need to check the resistance and apply enough voltage depending on the atomizer to create power. Variable wattage basically just adjusts that for you depending on the given circumstances (much like an automatic car adjusting your gears for you depending on the circumstances).
Much like cars, people prefer different functionality in a mod. variable wattage takes away a lot of the learning curve away. However, variable voltage will teach you the fundamental science behind the voltage and wattage (like gears in cars!).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (11/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Quick explanation would be voltage is what controls the level of heat coming to your coil compared to your resistance to create wattage, which is power.
> A simpler explanation would be think of VV as a manual car and VW as an auto car. With VV you need to check the resistance and apply enough voltage depending on the atomizer to create power. Variable wattage basically just adjusts that for you depending on the given circumstances (much like an automatic car adjusting your gears for you depending on the circumstances).
> Much like cars, people prefer different functionality in a mod. variable wattage takes away a lot of the learning curve away. However, variable voltage will teach you the fundamental science behind the voltage and wattage (like gears in cars!).


 
baie dankie

now i understand, thanks SP


----------



## Riaz (11/12/13)

i remember seeing something on the skyblue website regarding the suggested voltage for the ohms of the coil.

cant seem to find it now

can anyone remember what it was?


----------



## devdev (11/12/13)

Riaz see this thread

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/ohms-volts-coils.498/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (11/12/13)

As Stroodle said, VW mode continuously monitors the resistance of your coil and adjust the voltage to keep you within the correct Wattage output. This is useful if you hop between different tanks or clearomizers because the mod does the work of calculating the correct voltage automatically.

If you want to ensure that you are running at a set/defined voltage for a given atomiser then VV is the way to go. If you are happier letting the electronics on your electric mod do the maths for you, then you can stay on VW. I use a blend of the two.

Of course if you have a mech mod, then you have to tweak your coil design to work within the voltage range of your mod. There is no other way to control the output because the mech is a purely mechanical design.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

